# Squirrel's Throwdown Entry



## squirrel (Oct 3, 2010)

Evening all!

WooHoo! I won! I got a good score, no, wait, I got a PERFECT score! Go Squirrel, wid yo bad self. Okay, seriously, I had a blast putting all this food together for sweet Ron. I did not know him as well as many of you, but he touched me in a very special way. He was kind, he was compassionate and he loved to help others. From the bottom of his heart. Yep, in the short time I knew him that is what I saw. So Happy Birthday and Rest in Peace sweet, sweet man.

So, with that said, let us begin this spectacle, this farse, this charade. Because I have lot’s of Squirrel-View. And where there is Squirrel-View, there is bound to be some unnecessary silliness.

I’ll start with the filet mignon. After I caressed them, sang a lullaby or two, and gently danced about my kitchen holding them up to the god’s I rubbed a bit of olive oil on them. Seasoned ever so lovingly with S&P (as opposed to S&M? wha?) and onto a screamin’ hot grill they went. The end.

Then I made a mixture of butter, texas pete, garlic powder, parsley and Yoshida’s to glaze over the steaks. And I made it too hot. And I said "why gawd, WHY did you let me do such a horrid thing to such a scrumptious piece of meat?"








　







Next up is the apple/cranberry stuffing with Yoshida’s. Can I just say that I did NOT eat all of that deliciousness straight from the pan and then have to make more. Hey, fat girls need love too and I found my thrill on cranberry hill. It has butter, no wait it’s pronounced BUTTA. Also included gala apples, dark brown sugar, (or SHOOGA), vanilla bean crush, rum flavoring, dried cranberries and cherries, cinnamon, and crap, I don’t remember. Truth is I just made this mess up, I swear it. So, you cook it down and add in some Yoshida’s. Great time of day I feel a faint spell coming on. Oh, sorry, it was just gas. Clean up on isle 4.







　







Okay, then you take some garlicky flavored croutons and add some of the apple mix juice to it to soften them a tad then toss them in the pan like so and hot dang it smells mighty fine up in here! I really don’t know why I added the apple mix juice to the croutons since I added it right back to the apple mix, but I did so there. I had a blonde moment, speakin’ of .. what do you call a blonde standing between two brunettes? A mental block! LOL! Alrighty then.







　







Then I took a pork tenderloin, cut off the ends, butterflied it on both sides, opposite directions and made it all nice and thin and purdy like so.







　

Then I added the apple mixture to it.

Then I tied it up with some strang. Yes I said "strang". Then I put it on the grill with some charcoal and apple wood and cooked it up. I couldn’t take pictures of it on the grill because it was raining.













Then I made some wings and then mixed some Yoshida’s and chipotle peppers and glazed them puppies.



















Then I made some stuffed tomatoes. Later I added the prosciutto, which was a bad idea because I think prosciutto smells like feet. It totally creeped me out. I can't help it, it is a medical condition. Hatestinkyfeetolitis.







Then I made some ABT’s. I later added some salami, which does NOT smell like stinky feet. Yay!







I also tossed a nice wedge of purple cabbage on the grill, after it was done I mixed up some balsamic vinegar and some Yoshida's and poured over it, but being the blonde girl the only pic I have is this one prior to cooking. Sorry. I can't do everything. If you would just help out a little around here. Oh wait, flashback to the married days.







Then I made the aioli for dipping. This stuff is realllllllly good. First I made homemade mayonaisse. I ain’t playing. I shore did. Took myself two egg yolks and beat the crap out of them like so.







　

Then I slowly, and I mean very slowly added in some EVOO. I couldn’t take a picture of that because I had a beater in one hand and EVOO in the other. Multi-tasking is NOT one of my strong points, but I got’er done.

I beat it up until it looked like this.







Then, added a few drops of each of the following:







And ended up with lusciousness. pure teetoley goodness to dip my wings, my steak, my big bootied tomatoes. Yummolina.







Okay then, I think I covered everything. Oh, I did throw on a potato because I had a little extra room on the plate. Thanks for checking out my PERFECT SCORE winning throwdown masterpiece that I made especially for RON P. Good night, sleep tight, don’t let the blonde bugs bite. Oh one last thing ...What do you call two blondes in a car? Wait for it....Airbags! LOL! I’ll be here all week, get yer tickets early!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 3, 2010)

Squirrel you kill me...  I bet your friends have sore ribs all the time from constantly laughing...


----------



## squirrel (Oct 3, 2010)

Why thank you sir. My friends, oh my dear friends. They usually don't take my calls or they just run away when they see me coming. Far, far away. LOL! Thanks soooo much for the big score, I can't tell you how much that meant to me. Big juicy hugs Copper! (You were a cop back in the day right?)


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 3, 2010)

Great post as always. It is very obvious that you have way too much free time on your hands. We need to get you a project to work on


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Oct 3, 2010)

Squirrel,

     You're on a roll! Looks good and I'm sure it tasted great.Keep up the good work.


----------



## meateater (Oct 3, 2010)

LMAO, your one of a kind.


----------



## princess (Oct 3, 2010)

And so here I sit, giggling madly on the couch, and The Husband is like, "OMGWTF?!?" and I'm trying to explain why this is so damn funny (and wonderful, really... RonP would be giggling too) but I fail miserably and pass the laptop to him and so HE reads it and is giggling too....

In other words... you absolutely f%&*ing rock, Squirrel-girl! You made my night!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 3, 2010)

Man that looks good. You did Ron Proud.


----------



## rdknb (Oct 3, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## chefrob (Oct 3, 2010)

nice job, yer silly.................


----------



## mossymo (Oct 3, 2010)

Looks absolutely awesome! Your a nut. :)


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 4, 2010)

Great job (as always)! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm curious... how did the cabage taste? I love grilled brocoli, and a lot of other veg, but I never thought to try a cabage. Did the flavor manage to get all the way inside?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2010)

Squirrel,

You are one Whacky Georgia Peach. The only thing that can compare to your Super Entry is the unbelievably funny post you just made here.

You totally crack me up !

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## squirrel (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks everybody! It was indeed a blast!

Johnny - that cabbage was awesome! especially with a little Yoshida's mixed with the aged balsamic vinegar. You should give it a try, it does take a little while, but is sooo worth it if you like cabbage. It was smokey, steamy, and crispy around the edges. Mmmmmm.


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 4, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Thanks everybody! It was indeed a blast!
> 
> Johnny - that cabbage was awesome! especially with a little Yoshida's mixed with the aged balsamic vinegar. You should give it a try, it does take a little while, but is sooo worth it if you like cabbage. It was smokey, steamy, and crispy around the edges. Mmmmmm.


Will give it a try. I was thinking of something kinda like a grilled lettuce wedge salad, maybe finish it off with a blue cheese dressing...... ideas, ideas :)


----------



## ak1 (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow! Just Wow!

What more can I say?

Great post, great looking meal. And of course congratulations on a perfect score.

I'm sure Ron would be proud.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok now after reading some of this and crying from laughing so hard I had to stop and pee on the fence and then watching you make a great dinner I was thinking and I said it out loud to SELF (no ones here) How much for a hundred I want alot of that stuff your on. You almost bring back some memories of theses little white pills with numbers on them. But your tribute to Ron was a very heart felt labor of love. Now you have to go to Jerry's Gathering next year or we might just move it to your place and don't you dare us. We'ss Gators And we'ss might just done that specialy to one of them there doggyies.. LLOOLL


----------



## fourthwind (Oct 5, 2010)

LMAO..   Funny stuff there Squirrel!   Got to love a good sense of humor mixed with such great cooking talents..  Congrats on a fine tribute to Ron!


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 6, 2010)

Congrats Ms. Squirrel!

Your sense of humor is killing me....No Really!

I will forever "Bow to Queen Squirrel" every time I sign on to SMF

TJ


----------



## srivera1965 (Oct 7, 2010)

Squirrel! I'm gonna call you "Butter" from now on....cuz U on a ROLL, girl! LOL

Love the post; you obviously possess mad skillz with the grillz!


----------



## squirrel (Oct 3, 2010)

Evening all!

WooHoo! I won! I got a good score, no, wait, I got a PERFECT score! Go Squirrel, wid yo bad self. Okay, seriously, I had a blast putting all this food together for sweet Ron. I did not know him as well as many of you, but he touched me in a very special way. He was kind, he was compassionate and he loved to help others. From the bottom of his heart. Yep, in the short time I knew him that is what I saw. So Happy Birthday and Rest in Peace sweet, sweet man.

So, with that said, let us begin this spectacle, this farse, this charade. Because I have lot’s of Squirrel-View. And where there is Squirrel-View, there is bound to be some unnecessary silliness.

I’ll start with the filet mignon. After I caressed them, sang a lullaby or two, and gently danced about my kitchen holding them up to the god’s I rubbed a bit of olive oil on them. Seasoned ever so lovingly with S&P (as opposed to S&M? wha?) and onto a screamin’ hot grill they went. The end.

Then I made a mixture of butter, texas pete, garlic powder, parsley and Yoshida’s to glaze over the steaks. And I made it too hot. And I said "why gawd, WHY did you let me do such a horrid thing to such a scrumptious piece of meat?"








　







Next up is the apple/cranberry stuffing with Yoshida’s. Can I just say that I did NOT eat all of that deliciousness straight from the pan and then have to make more. Hey, fat girls need love too and I found my thrill on cranberry hill. It has butter, no wait it’s pronounced BUTTA. Also included gala apples, dark brown sugar, (or SHOOGA), vanilla bean crush, rum flavoring, dried cranberries and cherries, cinnamon, and crap, I don’t remember. Truth is I just made this mess up, I swear it. So, you cook it down and add in some Yoshida’s. Great time of day I feel a faint spell coming on. Oh, sorry, it was just gas. Clean up on isle 4.







　







Okay, then you take some garlicky flavored croutons and add some of the apple mix juice to it to soften them a tad then toss them in the pan like so and hot dang it smells mighty fine up in here! I really don’t know why I added the apple mix juice to the croutons since I added it right back to the apple mix, but I did so there. I had a blonde moment, speakin’ of .. what do you call a blonde standing between two brunettes? A mental block! LOL! Alrighty then.







　







Then I took a pork tenderloin, cut off the ends, butterflied it on both sides, opposite directions and made it all nice and thin and purdy like so.







　

Then I added the apple mixture to it.

Then I tied it up with some strang. Yes I said "strang". Then I put it on the grill with some charcoal and apple wood and cooked it up. I couldn’t take pictures of it on the grill because it was raining.













Then I made some wings and then mixed some Yoshida’s and chipotle peppers and glazed them puppies.



















Then I made some stuffed tomatoes. Later I added the prosciutto, which was a bad idea because I think prosciutto smells like feet. It totally creeped me out. I can't help it, it is a medical condition. Hatestinkyfeetolitis.







Then I made some ABT’s. I later added some salami, which does NOT smell like stinky feet. Yay!







I also tossed a nice wedge of purple cabbage on the grill, after it was done I mixed up some balsamic vinegar and some Yoshida's and poured over it, but being the blonde girl the only pic I have is this one prior to cooking. Sorry. I can't do everything. If you would just help out a little around here. Oh wait, flashback to the married days.







Then I made the aioli for dipping. This stuff is realllllllly good. First I made homemade mayonaisse. I ain’t playing. I shore did. Took myself two egg yolks and beat the crap out of them like so.







　

Then I slowly, and I mean very slowly added in some EVOO. I couldn’t take a picture of that because I had a beater in one hand and EVOO in the other. Multi-tasking is NOT one of my strong points, but I got’er done.

I beat it up until it looked like this.







Then, added a few drops of each of the following:







And ended up with lusciousness. pure teetoley goodness to dip my wings, my steak, my big bootied tomatoes. Yummolina.







Okay then, I think I covered everything. Oh, I did throw on a potato because I had a little extra room on the plate. Thanks for checking out my PERFECT SCORE winning throwdown masterpiece that I made especially for RON P. Good night, sleep tight, don’t let the blonde bugs bite. Oh one last thing ...What do you call two blondes in a car? Wait for it....Airbags! LOL! I’ll be here all week, get yer tickets early!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 3, 2010)

Squirrel you kill me...  I bet your friends have sore ribs all the time from constantly laughing...


----------



## squirrel (Oct 3, 2010)

Why thank you sir. My friends, oh my dear friends. They usually don't take my calls or they just run away when they see me coming. Far, far away. LOL! Thanks soooo much for the big score, I can't tell you how much that meant to me. Big juicy hugs Copper! (You were a cop back in the day right?)


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 3, 2010)

Great post as always. It is very obvious that you have way too much free time on your hands. We need to get you a project to work on


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Oct 3, 2010)

Squirrel,

     You're on a roll! Looks good and I'm sure it tasted great.Keep up the good work.


----------



## meateater (Oct 3, 2010)

LMAO, your one of a kind.


----------



## princess (Oct 3, 2010)

And so here I sit, giggling madly on the couch, and The Husband is like, "OMGWTF?!?" and I'm trying to explain why this is so damn funny (and wonderful, really... RonP would be giggling too) but I fail miserably and pass the laptop to him and so HE reads it and is giggling too....

In other words... you absolutely f%&*ing rock, Squirrel-girl! You made my night!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 3, 2010)

Man that looks good. You did Ron Proud.


----------



## rdknb (Oct 3, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## chefrob (Oct 3, 2010)

nice job, yer silly.................


----------



## mossymo (Oct 3, 2010)

Looks absolutely awesome! Your a nut. :)


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 4, 2010)

Great job (as always)! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm curious... how did the cabage taste? I love grilled brocoli, and a lot of other veg, but I never thought to try a cabage. Did the flavor manage to get all the way inside?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2010)

Squirrel,

You are one Whacky Georgia Peach. The only thing that can compare to your Super Entry is the unbelievably funny post you just made here.

You totally crack me up !

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## squirrel (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks everybody! It was indeed a blast!

Johnny - that cabbage was awesome! especially with a little Yoshida's mixed with the aged balsamic vinegar. You should give it a try, it does take a little while, but is sooo worth it if you like cabbage. It was smokey, steamy, and crispy around the edges. Mmmmmm.


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 4, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Thanks everybody! It was indeed a blast!
> 
> Johnny - that cabbage was awesome! especially with a little Yoshida's mixed with the aged balsamic vinegar. You should give it a try, it does take a little while, but is sooo worth it if you like cabbage. It was smokey, steamy, and crispy around the edges. Mmmmmm.


Will give it a try. I was thinking of something kinda like a grilled lettuce wedge salad, maybe finish it off with a blue cheese dressing...... ideas, ideas :)


----------



## ak1 (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow! Just Wow!

What more can I say?

Great post, great looking meal. And of course congratulations on a perfect score.

I'm sure Ron would be proud.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok now after reading some of this and crying from laughing so hard I had to stop and pee on the fence and then watching you make a great dinner I was thinking and I said it out loud to SELF (no ones here) How much for a hundred I want alot of that stuff your on. You almost bring back some memories of theses little white pills with numbers on them. But your tribute to Ron was a very heart felt labor of love. Now you have to go to Jerry's Gathering next year or we might just move it to your place and don't you dare us. We'ss Gators And we'ss might just done that specialy to one of them there doggyies.. LLOOLL


----------



## fourthwind (Oct 5, 2010)

LMAO..   Funny stuff there Squirrel!   Got to love a good sense of humor mixed with such great cooking talents..  Congrats on a fine tribute to Ron!


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 6, 2010)

Congrats Ms. Squirrel!

Your sense of humor is killing me....No Really!

I will forever "Bow to Queen Squirrel" every time I sign on to SMF

TJ


----------



## srivera1965 (Oct 7, 2010)

Squirrel! I'm gonna call you "Butter" from now on....cuz U on a ROLL, girl! LOL

Love the post; you obviously possess mad skillz with the grillz!


----------

